
The Nanosheet Transistor Is the Next (and Maybe Last) Step in Moore’s Law - russellhealy
https://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/devices/the-nanosheet-transistor-is-the-next-and-maybe-last-step-in-moores-law
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty cool, and an excellent discussion of the trade offs on
different transistor designs.

------
tontonius
I might be making a fool of myself but isn’t Moore’s law about computational
capacity rather than size/number of transistors? Or maybe that’s the modern
simplification..

What I’m getting at is that the “law” might be more or less substrate
independent.

~~~
rolph
this might help things:

[https://duckduckgo.com/html?q=moores%20law](https://duckduckgo.com/html?q=moores%20law)

Indirectly moores law relates to computational capacity. directly, its about
the number of transistors doubling every two years, and [cost] for that
increase also decreasing. Moores hits a wall when you account for thermal
penalties attached to ever miniaturizing the junction and the CPU.

there is perhaps a step funtion involved with quantum computational
mechanisms, such that the ratio of computational capacity to individual gates
is higher than with silicon junctions or nanosheets

